# Coding help for TMJ



## mycodes (Mar 18, 2017)

I work for a dentist who specializes in TMJ disorders and new to this specialty. Want to make sure that coding 21299 is the correct code for the craniomandibular repositioning appliance. One of the problems with this code is that it is an unlisted surgical code so the medical insurance companies are wanting an operative report. Does anyone have any suggestions on what needs to be included in this procedure report or with the coding?


----------



## Mary Leidy (Mar 18, 2017)

mycodes said:


> I work for a dentist who specializes in TMJ disorders and new to this specialty. Want to make sure that coding 21299 is the correct code for the craniomandibular repositioning appliance. One of the problems with this code is that it is an unlisted surgical code so the medical insurance companies are wanting an operative report. Does anyone have any suggestions on what needs to be included in this procedure report or with the coding?



Unfortunately, it looks like that is the best CPT code, there is a HCPCS code S8262, but I am not sure if it is valid in 2017, I don't have my books here.  You would have to compare to D7880 or D7889, but it doesn't seem like you can get away not sending a report.  Look at the the HCPCS codes definition and see if you can determine documentation required.  Not sure if this link will work, but you can look at this article, it might help

http://www.dentalaegis.com/special-issues/2009/04/medical-insurance-billing-for-splint-therapy

Mary


----------



## mycodes (Mar 18, 2017)

Mary Leidy said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like that is the best CPT code, there is a HCPCS code S8262, but I am not sure if it is valid in 2017, I don't have my books here.  You would have to compare to D7880 or D7889, but it doesn't seem like you can get away not sending a report.  Look at the the HCPCS codes definition and see if you can determine documentation required.  Not sure if this link will work, but you can look at this article, it might help
> 
> http://www.dentalaegis.com/special-issues/2009/04/medical-insurance-billing-for-splint-therapy
> 
> Mary



Thanks Mary!


----------

